# Swollen foot



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a buff brahma hen. She is on the heavy side. Notice that she had a swollen foot. Upon further notice she had the black scab on the bottom of her foot that is a clue to bumble foot .
Cleaned it all out and it looks 100% better. But the top of her foot is still swollen. Am I missing something ?


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

Ouch! That looks painful. I know nothing about this illness. Hope someone else comes along with sagely advice.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> I have a buff brahma hen. She is on the heavy side. Notice that she had a swollen foot. Upon further notice she had the black scab on the bottom of her foot that is a clue to bumble foot .
> Cleaned it all out and it looks 100% better. But the top of her foot is still swollen. Am I missing something ?


Looks like bumble foot.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> I have a buff brahma hen. She is on the heavy side. Notice that she had a swollen foot. Upon further notice she had the black scab on the bottom of her foot that is a clue to bumble foot .
> Cleaned it all out and it looks 100% better. But the top of her foot is still swollen. Am I missing something ?


http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2011/07/bumblefoot-causes-treatment-warning.html?m=1

This may help


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You can soak that in some warm epsom salts a couple of times and it will help soothe the left over inflammation. To avoid further cases, look to your protein percentages and adjust down if higher than 16%.


----------

